# Confirmed: Earthrace Superboat Joining Sea Shepherd Fleet



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 27, 2009)

Confirmed: Earthrace Superboat Joining Sea Shepherd Fleet
78 foot trimaran wave piercer to intercept and block harpoons.
Filed under: animals, campaigns — Michael Andre d'Estries @ 8:55 pm


When we first heard the rumors that Sea Shepherd might acquire add the sleek, biodiesel-fueled powerboat called Earthrace to their efforts — we wanted to believe. But seriously, would it be possible? Could an anti-whaling organization land something out of a James Bond movie to further their cause?

Yes.

Outside the International Whaling Commission meeting in Portugal, Sea Shepherd announced plans for their sixth campaign against Japanese commercial whaling in the Southern Ocean whale sanctuary - Operation Waltzing Matilda. They also revealed the incredible news that the Earthrace will be joining the SS Steve Irwin in this new operation. And yes, it will change from its current silver to the Sea Shepherd’s striking black.


“It looks like a spaceship. It can do 40 knots and dive under waves completely. We’ll be using it to intercept and block harpoons,” said Captain Paul Watson, who earlier this week was arrested (And later released) after entering Portugal. He added that the organization was outfitting the vessel with half a tonne of Kevlar to toughen it against the ice. “It has the endurance to go half way round the world on a tank of fuel,” he said. “They won’t get away from me.”

The Steve Irwin will also be receiving some love in the form of $500,000 in repairs and additions. Its buckled hull plates have been repaired (after clashes earlier this year with the Japanese), and a powerful water cannon has been added on the bow to match the whalers’.

Finally, the organization confirmed that the Animal Planet television crew will be back to film season three of the popular show Whale Wars. “We are taking the most powerful anti-whaling weapon at our disposal: a film crew,” said Laurens de Groot, a Sea Shepherd Netherlands Director. “The cameras are more powerful than cannons and our ammunition is the naked truth about illegal whaling. We intend to keep the focus on Japanese crimes and we intend to sink the Japanese whaling fleet – economically.”

Confirmed: Earthrace Superboat Joining Sea Shepherd Fleet // Archives // ecorazzi.com :: the latest in green gossip


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.palmettobiofuels.com/Earthracevehicle.JPG
http://gas2.org/files/2008/05/earthrace.jpg


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2009)

holy fuck that is amazing. god i love the sea shepherd!!! one of my dreams is to be on the crew for a year...


----------



## macks (Jun 27, 2009)

Woah, that boat is amazing!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jun 27, 2009)

Shit. When I read the article I thought they just got a good motor boat. But the picture of it is fucking crazy.





mattpist said:


> holy fuck that is amazing. god i love the sea shepherd!!! one of my dreams is to be on the crew for a year...



I've been wondering, how hard is it to get on the crew? On one hand it seems like an action that requires more funds than people, on the other it seems like its the kind of project that people are likely to live vicariously through rather than actually join.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.seashepherd.org/documents/get-involved/crew_application_01.pdf


----------



## bote (Jun 28, 2009)

pretty tricky to crew, especially now with their higher visibility due to the animal planet show


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jun 28, 2009)

bote said:


> pretty tricky to crew, especially now with their higher visibility due to the animal planet show



Is it? I know a lot of people would want to join, but only a small group is willing/capable of leaving their life for months at a time with no financial compensation.


----------



## JonnyNothings (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the idea of the Sea Shepherd going out and doing something about Japanese whaling, but I do feel that they spend more money for tv ads and getting there canvassers on the street (giving the checks) then actually doing what Green Peace is and was set out to do. Completely enjoy the fact that they are adding more fleet, I do also feel other issues within the SS/GP crew. I do think whaling should and can be stopped, but I think more DA is needed more then spending. how much money? On an hour long segment on discovery channel (and commercials) . Its great to hear that! being that I watch the Sea Sheperd's work (not just on T.V) I would just like to see more done. Sorry for sounding like an asshole. I think CODEPINK is doing more than {Green Peace<--your team


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jun 28, 2009)

SS/GP crew? Unless I missed some news event, GP has a history of protecting whalers from Sea Shepard. You probably shouldn't group those two together.


And yeah, Sea Shepard isn't really cost effective, which is why I don't want to raise them the $100 needed to fill out the volunteer form unless I got decent odds. Do agree with the need for more direct action, but most is probably better off done on dry land.

(P.S. I don't watch TV so I don't know, but is Sea Shepard the one paying for commercials? I thought that Whale Wars thing was a discovery channel project ABOUT the Sea Shepard)


----------



## bote (Jun 29, 2009)

johnny gtr, you dont sound like an asshole at all, but you are definitely misinformed as to Sea Shepherd spending, especially versus an organization like Greenpeace, please look into it. 
And speaking of what Greenpeace ¨set out to do¨ Paul Watson (Sea Shepherd founder) was an original founder of Greenpeace and was bounced out of the organization because he ultimately refused to redirect his interests in favour of their changing policies, 
i.e. shying away from direct action under because it might upset the status quo and lead to a reduction in donations
Last but not least, it wasnt a Greenpeace ship that gave Hayduke asylum, now was it...


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jun 29, 2009)

bote said:


> ...it wasnt a Greenpeace ship that gave Hayduke asylum, now was it...



Damn, really? I totally don't even remember that bit!
Maybe it's time to re-read those novels...


----------



## bote (Jun 30, 2009)

from "Hayduke Lives!"


----------

